# Mail : la case "envoyer" est grisée et ne fonctionne pas !



## RedBook (16 Mars 2008)

Bonjour à tous !

J'ai un problème sous Léopard avec Mail 3.2 : quand j'écris un nouveau message, systématiquement, je ne peux pas cliquer sur "envoyer" car la case est grisée. Pourtant j'ai bien renseigné tous les champs, mais rien à faire. Je suis obligée d'enregistrer l'e-mail en tant que brouillon puis de quitter Mail et de revenir, ouvrir le brouillon et réessayer. Et ce jusqu'à ce que ça fonctionne, ce qui nécessite parfois 5 ou 6 redémarrage de Mail avant que ça marche !

Et en plus, parfois, au moment où enfin je peux cliquer sur "envoyer", au lieu d'envoyer le mail ça le fait disparaître purement et simplement ! Il n'est alors plus dans les brouillons, ni dans les messages envoyés, ni en cours d'envoi. Et là je n'ai plus qu'à tout recommencer !
Quelqu'un saurait-il m'aider à résoudre ce problème ??

Merci à tous par avance !


----------



## RedBook (17 Mars 2008)

Allez, quoi, personne ? S'il vous plaît !!!!


----------



## pascalformac (17 Mars 2008)

tester sur une autre session ( autre compte utilisateur)

ca permettra de cerner le souci


----------



## Lune (18 Mars 2008)

Bonjour

J'ai eu, hier ce problème sans comprendre, jusqu'à ce que je réalise que ds les Preferences du compte le smtp d'envoi était sur "Aucun", (allez savoir pourquoi) au lieu de mon FAI. Aprés correction, cela fonctionné.

si cela peut aider


----------

